# معلومات بخصوص Cim



## نحو الامام (24 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني احتاج الى مساعداتكم واريد منكم ان تدلوني على كتاب او مرجع يتعلق ب CIM (computer integrated manufacturing)و ال PLC( programmable logic controller)
وشكرا


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (28 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طلبك متوفر وبكثرة 
في هندسة الميكاترونكس


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (28 يوليو 2008)

اتفضل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t27275.html


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (28 يوليو 2008)

وده كمان كتاب بالعربي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86633.html


----------



## نحو الامام (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك على المساعدة


----------



## ali m khatib (6 مايو 2013)

تحياتي اعزائي اريد كتاب فقط متخصص بال CIM (computer integrated manufacturing ويفضل مراجع عربية اذا امكن


----------



## عبدالله القيسي (29 يونيو 2013)

"computer integrated manufacturing" download free. Electronic library. Finding books BookOS


----------



## عبدالله حامد مسفر (11 يوليو 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## samiralsurihi (20 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------

